# έξω φωνή



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2011)

Σήμερα χρειάστηκα ένα συνώνυμο για το "μεγαλόφωνα", "με όλη τη δύναμη της φωνής του". Αυτόματα μου ήρθε, και χρησιμοποίησα, το έξω φωνή.

Μια και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα συνηθισμένη κατασκευή για επίρρημα αλλά, όπως δείχνει και ο γκούγκλης, δεν είναι επίσης ιδιαίτερα συνηθισμένη (αλλά ούτε και ανύπαρκτη) στη χρήση, προβληματίστηκα για την προέλευση της φράσης και στο επόμενο διάλειμμα για καφέ έψαξα σε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ, χωρίς να βρω κάτι.

Γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο για την έκφραση αυτή; Εσείς τη χρησιμοποιείτε;

Ένα παρεμφερές ωραίο είναι ότι θυμάμαι ακόμη πιτσιρικάς τη μητέρα μου να με μαλώνει όταν έβαζα δυνατά το ραδιόφωνο: «Μην το βάζεις έξω φωνή κι ακρόαση!». Υποθέτω ότι από κάπου θα το είχε ακούσει κι εκείνη, αλλά αυτή τη φράση, την ενισχυμένη με την ακρόαση, δεν την βρήκα πουθενά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2011)

Θα το πιστέψεις ότι το ακούω πρώτη φορά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2011)

Ναι, το πιστεύω, μοιάζει σπάνιο τελικά, αλλά το βρίσκω σε κείμενα καλών γραφιάδων...


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2011)

Προφανώς έχει σχέση με το "ξεφωνίζω", έτσι;


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Θα το πιστέψεις ότι το ακούω πρώτη φορά;


 
Επίσης. Εκτός από τα κλασικά (δυνατά, βγάλε φωνή), το "με ψυχή!" (όχι όμως το "με καρδιά" που λέει παρακάτω) χρησιμοποιώ για προτροπή σε... γκάρισμα, όπως ο Σαββόπουλος εδώ:

Σωματική ανάγκη


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2011)

Γιατί να προήλθε από το ξεφωνίζω και όχι, καταναλογία, από το «έξω καρδιά» =«μεγάλη καρδιά»;

Ας προσθέσω και μερικά γκουγκλοευρήματα χρήσης:

Θα μπω και εγώ στην Κομμουνιστική Νεολαία, ναι θα μπω στην ΚΝΕ, έξω φωνή δυνατά το τζίνι και τρέχοντας δίπλα στο λεωφορείο. [...]
Αντώνης Κακαράς

Το ξεκαθαρίζω από την αρχή: όταν πρωτάκουσα το Υπάρχω, χλεύαζα με την αυθάδεια της νιότης μου και του στραμπουληγμένου φεμινισμού. Είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα το τραγούδαγα έξω φωνή στην Εθνική, σκαρφαλωμένη σ’ ένα καπό αυτοκινήτου [...]
Αναστασία Λαμπρία

Έξαφνα οι γκοτζίλες σταματούνε τον κύκλο τους και στρέφονται στους θεατές. Το ίδιο και ο αρχιγκοτζίλας. Σηκώνουν τα χέρια με τα δρεπάνια και τα κομμένα κεφάλια. Τα δόντια τους α σ τ ρ ά φ τ ο υ ν τ ρ ο μ ε ρ ά, ενώ τραγουδάνε έξω φωνή...
Θανάσης Τριαρίδης

Σε ένα μπαλκόνι της Αχαρνών ένα μεθυσμένο κορίτσι τραγουδούσε και κουνιόταν επιδεικτικά, έξω φωνή, σα να έκανε καμάκι στους περαστικούς, μαύρη νύχτα στην άδεια Αθήνα του τριήμερου.[...]
Στάθης Τσαγκαρουσιάνος

Του Νικολάκη, καλή του ώρα, τού άρεσε πολύ η Φαραντούρη. Τα σαββατοκύριακα που ερχόταν στην Αθήνα και τον φιλοξενούσα, έβαζε δίσκους της και ακούγαμε. Και τραγουδούσε συνεπαρμένος μαζί της, έξω φωνή, σχεδόν τη σκέπαζε.
Γιάννης Η. Χάρης​


----------



## Marinos (May 25, 2011)

Ενώ δεν μου είναι καθόλου οικείο, μου φάνηκε μια χαρά και χωρίς κίνδυνο παρανόησης. Νομίζω κι εγώ με το _έξω καρδιά_ θα έκανα τη σύνδεση.


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2011)

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου.
Υπάρχει και το μαγιακοφσκικό (στη μετάφραση δηλαδή) "Με όλη μου τη φωνή".


----------



## Count Baltar (May 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα παρεμφερές ωραίο είναι ότι θυμάμαι ακόμη πιτσιρικάς τη μητέρα μου να με μαλώνει όταν έβαζα δυνατά το ραδιόφωνο: «Μην το βάζεις έξω φωνή κι ακρόαση!». Υποθέτω ότι από κάπου θα το είχε ακούσει κι εκείνη, αλλά αυτή τη φράση, την ενισχυμένη με την ακρόαση, δεν την βρήκα πουθενά.



Να σου πω τώρα ότι σε λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις έχω θεωρήσει τη μάνα, τον πατέρα και τη γιαγιά μου αξιόπιστες πηγές ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσω τέτοιες εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιούσαν, αδιαφορώντας για το αν τις ξέρουν άλλοι, εφόσον βέβαια γινόταν αντιληπτό το νόημά τους; Σ' το λέω, επειδή ξέρω ότι θα με πιστέψεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2011)

Με εντυπωσιάζετε: τη θεωρούσα πολύ κοινή έκφραση, αν και συνήθως το λέμε "όξω φωνή" (στο πιο χωριάτικο). "Έξω φωνή και ακρόαση" δεν έχω ακούσει, και υποπτεύομαι ότι προέκυψε από συνδυασμό με το "ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση"


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2011)

Άλλος ένας που το πρωτακούει, χωρίς ωστόσο να τον ξενίζει.


----------



## Otto (Jan 29, 2019)

Έρχομαι καθυστερημένος και μάλιστα με πολλά χρόνια απόσταση απ' το τελευταίο ποστ, να συμπληρώσω τούτο το νήμα. 

Διαβάζω, λοιπόν, μια συλλογή με 39 διηγήματα του Α. Τσέχοφ, όπως δημοσιεύτηκαν το 1926 στο περιοδικό μπουκέτο. Στο διήγημα "Η Αννιούτα", αρχή αρχή, διαβάζω: ...ο Στέφανος Κλοτσκώφ, φοιτητής ιατρικής στο τρίτο έτος, πηγαινοερχόταν διαβάζοντας "εξοφωνή" το μάθημά του. Ναι, με όμικρον, όπως το βλέπετε. Δεν την είχα ξαναδεί τη λέξη. Γουγλίζω "Εξοφωνή", κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Γουγλίζω "Εξωφωνή", πάλι κανένα αποτέλεσμα, όμως βρίσκω το νήμα εδώ μέσα, ν' αναφέρει "Έξω φωνή". Άραγε, αναρωτιέμαι, θα έστεκε να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως μονολεκτικό επίρρημα ή θα ήταν καλύτερα να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως δύο λέξεις;


----------



## antongoun (Jan 29, 2019)

Καλησπέρα, 

Και δυο "οξωφωνή" εδώ.

"και έβγαινε το χάχανο οξωφωνή, διαβόλου κάλτσες είσαντε".

Το δεύτερο αποτέλεσμα δεν με βγάζει πουθενά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2019)

Πού ήμουν εγώ όταν τα γράφατε αυτά;

Εγώ πάλι νόμιζα ότι είναι συνηθισμένο. Δυστυχώς, στα βιβλία του Google, βρίσκω το πολύ μισή ντουζίνα ευρήματα (όχι, δεν είναι τα τριαντακάτι που αναφέρεται).

https://goo.gl/oPSpDL


----------

